# How is the weather like over there?



## nimbus (Dec 14, 2016)

Since its winter again I thought of starting a new thread on winter and snow removal.How is the weather like in your area?Is it more rain and less snow or the other way around.Here it’s snowing pretty heavily but the weather is fine.

I would like to share some tips on snow removal which could be useful for you guys that I happen to read from a blog.Here is the link to it http://infinitygardens.ca/blog/11-essential-safety-tips-for-proper-snow-removal/ and I hope that you would find it helpful.Have a nice winter.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 14, 2016)

Welcome

Thanks for the safety tips


----------

